# Canon EXPO 2015 Coming to New York City & Paris



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 5, 2015)

```
We were previously told that Canon would indeed have an EXPO in 2015, this is something they do every 5 years. The Canon EXPO is a show where Canon shows off the technologies it has in development, as well as their current products.</p>
<p>Canon EXPO 2015 – New York City</p>
<ul>
<li>September 9, 2015 – September 11, 2015</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon EXPO 2015 – Paris</p>
<ul>
<li>October 13, 2015 – October 15, 2015</li>
</ul>
<p>Attending the Canon EXPO in New York City is by invite only, so if anyone at Canon USA has a heart, please send me an invite. I know we can be friends. :)</p>
```


----------



## plam_1980 (Jun 5, 2015)

Any ideas what can we expect on it?


----------



## Machaon (Jun 5, 2015)

9 September sounds like a good date for a 5DIV announcement...


----------



## brandaophoto (Jun 5, 2015)

You think CPS gold members and above will get invite. Hopefully


----------



## HighLowISO (Jun 6, 2015)

There is no point in you going, because if they showed you anything special then you could no longer post rumors about it. Sorry natural hazzard of the job you've chosen.


----------



## dolina (Jun 8, 2015)

dilbert said:


> How many new printers will be on display?


Pffft... printers... I want to see how many Thunderbolt 3 film scanners will be up on offer.


----------

